# Pimp my Saunders Hawk



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, someone mentioned that the Saunders would be a good slingshot for customizing. I happen to have one lying around.

The Saunders has a lot of advantages:

- Inexpensive
- Quick band change
- Flat bands
- Great pouch

But it also has some disadvantages.

- High fork 
- Small, thin, unergonomic handle










So I set out to correct the fork height and also to make a new ergo handle for it. My goal was to make this reversible, at least the handle change.

So I started by disassembling the slingshot.










Then I clamped the fork arms into the vise and lowered them from 5 cm to 3 cm.










Then I sawed out two handle parts, front and back, with the finger and thumb grooves already outlined.

Next, I put in a groove for the steel frame.










The two halves already fit in this picture! But of course the handle was far from finished at that point.










Sawed out a piece of multiplex for the palm swell, "Baumstamm style".










After lots of rasp and file work, the handle was shaped and sanded, ready for some color.










Then, I died it in blue, came out almost purple










At this stage it is complete and feels great in the hand, looks pretty nice too. Will sand the steel fork and repaint it (as it suffered from the vise), and also I will cut better bands.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! I knew these were a great mod platform! well done.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job Joergs! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the grip on mine (factroy grip with Tex Shooter foam over it), so no need for me to change that, but I really like the lowering of the fork. I may give that a try on my Hawk. Well done, J.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

now its really cool


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats a great idea . I like the quick band change option.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have now finished it. Added nice poly coating, sanded and spraypainted the fork, and outfitted it with TB gold, 2 layers, 18 cm active band length, 2,4 cm (fork), 1,5 cm (pouch). This is the toughest band I could attach without altering the original band holders. Much more power than the original Saunders bands.










It's now a much better slingshot, and of course one of a kind.

Jörg


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Like the way you Pimp Shooters out, Nice!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats really cool!!

You have got me thinking now, would that grip mod work with a black widow hhmmmm!!!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice one Joerg! My Hawk got pimped out yo !!!!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good modification Joerg. I always felt the Hawk would be better with lower forks. Your handle mod. is nice as well.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think because of regulations the stock forks have to be a certain height. Or am I wrong?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not aware of any such regulations, but of course product liability is always an issue. Many manufacturers add a big safety margin to their products.

For the factory band set, the Hawk's fork height is OK. But if you up the band strength, then it is time to address the problem.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Im thinking about doing some Pimping Today.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice work !


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

great job.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

nice job Joerg!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I am not aware of any such regulations, but of course product liability is always an issue. Many manufacturers add a big safety margin to their products.
> 
> For the factory band set, the Hawk's fork height is OK. But if you up the band strength, then it is time to address the problem.


Right I think I worded that wrong. Not regulations but liability.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

very nice, now i want to get a saunders hawk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bleachbone said:


> very nice, now i want to get a saunders hawk


I believe Tex sells them he is a vendor here.

Oh yes, and another fine job Jorg.


----------

